# What year is my Rockhopper?



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Blue to purple fade, low end Altus components doing brought be swamped over to STX bits. It's really clean. Looks like it was hardly ridden. It had the original reflectors all over but they were the first to go.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hate to break it to you but STX is also low end. Nice frameset though. Good pick up.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Is it not better than Altus though.

And Thank you.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

It is better than Altus. I'm trying to eventually get you to the LX/DX level so that eventually maybe we can aim high and go XT!


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

I hear ya!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Its a 199whogivesashit.






Ok fine, its a 1993.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Its a 199whogivesashit.


I shouldn't be laughing but.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

I known no one really cares, but I still can't pin point an exact year. Can I cross the serial number?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

drummerboy1975 said:


> i known no one really cares, but i still can't pin point an exact year. Can i cross the serial number?


*1 9 9 3*


----------



## LocalHero (Oct 20, 2012)

Hoping I can get the same help with two Rockhoppers that I just bought. There's pics on photobucket but being new to the forum I can't post a link or pics but I'm not a spammer so here's a link that will work if you change the word to an actual .

tinyurlDOTcom/9cgyds6


The blue one has Shimano cranks with serial# FC-MC10 on the back but it also has RK off to the side and a single M and a 175 also off by itself. Not sure what numbers to use for date info...

The turquoise one has Siguno cranks which say MP 110 on the back.

Both are 21spd. 

I'm expecting to use these here in the very flat lowcountry of Charleston, SC so the old school mtn bikes should be perfect. I had no idea I'd find them at yard sales...

Thanks,
John


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

This should help: Date of Manufacture of Bicycle Components can be used to date a bike: component dating

The Exage LX stuff was late 80s...


----------



## LocalHero (Oct 20, 2012)

cegrover said:


> This should help:
> 
> The Exage LX stuff was late 80s...


Thanks. The turquoise bike is the one I'm guessing is the older one.

I'd been to that link before but what letters do I use on the back of the shimano cranks to jive with the date codes? If I understand the codes right, the RK on the crank would suggest '93; the FC - '81 or '07 and the MC - '88. 
I think pretty unlikely it's '07 but it doesn't look as old as '81 either...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

93 or 94 I'd say.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

This one is closer to a 91 or 92. Cranks are not original, and the FD is indeed from the mid to early 80s.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Exage stuff is awesome. You just have to pronounce it like this, exAHHHjay. That way it sounds French and everyone knows French stuff is more valueable.


----------



## LocalHero (Oct 20, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> This one is closer to a 91 or 92. Cranks are not original, and the FD is indeed from the mid to early 80s.


Rumpfy, I get that you'd figure the blue bike is '93 or '94 (that would jive with the RK imprint on the crank) but I'm not sure what you're referring to with the "FD" reference on the turquoise bike. Were Siguno cranks never used on Specialized? The turquoise bike looks to have been ridden much more/harder in it's life. It wouldn't surprise me to find that components have been changed out. The woman was selling it because she couldn't adapt a kid seat to it. 

The blue bike has Schrader valves. Does that mean that someone either changed the wheels out or had the valve holes drilled larger?


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

sandmangts said:


> Exage stuff is awesome. You just have to pronounce it like this, exAHHHjay. That way it sounds French and everyone knows French stuff is more valueable.


Italian also works....I always pronounce Biopace "bee-Oh-pach-eee" to make people feel good about it. Does wonders for a bikes self esteem.


----------

